# Black & White Squid



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, here it is LOL
I'm getting some new hardware so this is just for the photos

I can add a skirt to the back side, I have silver that looks good. Just going to use the rubber to hold it in place so I can change it or take it off. I put some weight in the rear so it sits up just a little in the water, I'm hoping to get a walk the dog type action.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats nice Bill.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Friggen awesome Bill! I love squid lures!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks GREAT! But...your have rusty hooks. 

TH


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Looks GREAT! But...your have rusty hooks.
> 
> TH


That makes the fish die faster. :smile:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> * I'm getting some new hardware so this is just for the photos
> *


Thanks Mary


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> Thanks Mary


Funny Bill !
I'd toss that bad boy for a while.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like it will be a fish magnet for sure! Great work. gb


----------

